# Cervical erosion/ Ectropion erosion



## whitelilly

Hello ladies

I was diagnosed with this on Wednesday and I have just had some dark brown spotting again there...:hissy: think it was because the doc took swabs from my womb on wednesday maybe?

Anyway, I wondered if any of you also had this and how it has affected your pregnancy? Have you been able to have sex? How long did it last for?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Impulse

Hi,

I was diagnosed with a cervical erosion a while back now I finally had diathermy to cervix treatment last August. It was causing me a lot of problems during TTC that's why I had mine treated. I was told that sometimes it doesn't cause any problems then they prefer to just leave it.

I'm 14 weeks today and I had spotting during this pregnancy for about 7 weeks on and off which maybe the erosion back as I was told that this may happen, no reason was found for the spotting during all my scans?

I was told to abstain from sex by an EPU Nurse for at least until 16 weeks this maybe though also because I've suffered recurrent m/c and it's just a precaution.

xx


----------



## whitelilly

Thank you. Sorry to hear about your previous m/c experiences. Great you are at 14 weeks now though! My spotting started after a BM and seems to have tapered off. Am awaiting the results of the swabs that were taken. xx


----------



## SJK

sorry I dont know anything but wanted to send :hug: xxx


----------



## dizzy duck

Sorry I have no experience with this but didn't want to read and run, I really hope all goes well for you, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## mama2connor

I have bled throughout my pregnancy yet both babies seem to be fine. 6 scans later, they decided it was time to investigate to see whether they could get to the bottom of my constant heavy bleeds, and loss of clots. She checked my cervix and she said it could be that i had erosions, and if that was the case, then that would be the probable cause of the bleeding. She said also if i did have erosions then there would be nothing that could be done during pregnancy to fix the problem. Fortunatley, my cervix looked fine and i haven't got them. She did tell me that having intercourse with erosions can irritate the cervix and cause bleeding and to steer clear of intercourse if i did have it. I've been bleeding quite heavily now for a week, yet they still don't know the cause of it. If it hasn't stopped by tomorrow, which i doubt it will have, i will for sure be calling the EPAU back because i can't keep going on like this. The good thing is though, we know the babies are OK and i have heard their heartbeats with my doppler which is reassuring. So yeah, if you have erosions on your cervix, that will probably be the cause for your spotting. xx


----------



## xmrsbx

I've just been diagnosed with exactly the same condition. Woke up at 2am soaking wet with clear discharge, got up to go to the loo and then bright red blood was literally dripping out of me. 

Got an emergency scan which was all ok, baby moving around loads and heartbeat - phew!!

They also did urine test, bloods, swab of cervix and said it looked as though it was a small ectropion that caused the bleeding.

They said it may well happen again but unless clots or abdominal pain it shouldn't be anything to worry about.

I'm extremely relieved. Hope anyone else out there with this condition is ok too, had never heard of it until today.


----------



## MrsP

I was diagnosed with it a few years back and hasnt caused me any problems what soever, not with TTC, sex or either of my pregnancies so I wish you luck xx


----------



## ILoveShoes

I was diagnosed with this at my last smear test (2-3 years ago).
I also had some spotting at 11 weeks, but everything was absolutely fine with baby :) A doctor examined me, and said it was nothing to worry about, but was almost definitely the cause of the spotting.
Hope that helps.
xx


----------



## lauralora

Meeee :) i have one :(

Well .... i had some spotting after sex at 14 weeks, then nothing untill 25 weeks when i had a rather large bleed, i hadnt had sex in weeks so i new that wasnt the cause, i stayed in hospital for 4 days where i was diagnosed with a graze over the cervix (same thing as erosion) its more common to bleed after sex, but it can cause random bleeds. i havnt had sex since because i just cant emotionaly deal with bleeding, but ive heard bleeding and sex from an erosion is completley fine. ask your midwife to be sure though xx


----------



## birthdaybaby

I recently had two paps and started bleeding a lot. My doc said she could see something irregular (holy heart attack) and sent me to a specialist. After panicking that I was dying from cervical cancer, I was diagnosed with cervical ectropion (sometimes called erosion). From what I understand, its nothing to worry about. Cervical ectropion occurs when the secretory gushy cells that are usually line the inside of the cervix come out onto the open surface within the vagina. The result: heavier than usual discharge (they are secretory cells) and potential bleeding upon contact (by pap speculum or during intercourse). I heard it also happens to women on the pill because of their elevated estrogen levels. My partner and I are choosing to refrain from intercourse becuase the bleeding will cause unnecessary worry and hyperventiliation. Other than that, your pregnancy shouldnt be affected. Congrats on your addition to the family!!!


----------

